# Charles mill and pleasant hill spillway



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

Trying to stay close to home instead of venturing to Buckeye or Indian Lake....just wondering if you can catch saugeye this time of year at either one? I fish the spring at both and have success but never tried the fall bite. Anyone fish either of these places during this time of the year?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Key to fishing spillways is getting on them as soon as the water is a fishable level after they released a bunch of water.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’ve fished both spillways from Nov to April many times and done well but it’s been a few years. Like Flathead says, water needs to be up and moving good. Focus on eddys and bounce jigs off the bottom depending on current. That 2nd small wall/spillway below CM is a good spot but waders are a must. PH, get as close to the wall off the rocks as you can. Lots of eddys in that area. Jig and minnow under a float, typical twisters, and floating rapala with a split shot above it worked for me. Overcast/snow days seems to be the best days. Good luck!


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

T


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’ve fished both spillways from Nov to April many times and done well but it’s been a few years. Like Flathead says, water needs to be up and moving good. Focus on eddys and bounce jigs off the bottom depending on current. That 2nd small wall/spillway below CM is a good spot but waders are a must. PH, get as close to the wall off the rocks as you can. Lots of eddys in that area. Jig and minnow under a float, typical twisters, and floating rapala with a split shot above it worked for me. Overcast/snow days seems to be the best days. Good luck!


Thanks for the helpful info! Will have to give it a go this week and see what happens! Also in your personal experience have you had better luck early morning or late evening?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Walleyekingjr said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for the helpful info! Will have to give it a go this week and see what happens! Also in your personal experience have you had better luck early morning or late evening?


Just whenever I could at the time, I just always seemed to do better during really overcast days. I’ve fished PH off the rocks from like 10pm until 3-4 am a few times and have done well also.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just a heads up. The rock wall at PH is treacherous with the ice and snow. Use caution especially if you go at night, if possible get a buddy to go with you at night during the winter months. I’ve been fortunate but have seen a few guys tumble in during the day time. One time I met two guys that came down from either Akron of the Cleveland and we were just casting and bs’ing and sure enough one went all the way in trying to get up to the wall. He got out, went all the way back up the hill, changed his clothes, came back and kept fishing. So be careful.


----------



## Kyle cattarin (Jun 2, 2017)

I have done good at both spillways. I always use jigs and small swimbaits. I always end up going at night because of my work. Also as said before, the wall at PH is very dangerous. Ive about fallen in a few time while using extreme caution.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Walleyeking, did you get out yet? Keep us posted. I may have to hit up my old stomping grounds.


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

I


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Walleyeking, did you get out yet? Keep us posted. I may have to hit up my old stomping grounds.


 I went on Monday to PH spillway...seen 3 little saugeye caught. I didn’t get any but the water looked good and was up a bit. Fished from 4pm-730


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Walleyekingjr said:


> I
> I went on Monday to PH spillway...seen 3 little saugeye caught. I didn’t get any but the water looked good and was up a bit. Fished from 4pm-730


Thanks! Keep tryin to hammer em.


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks! Keep tryin to hammer em.


Will definitely give it a try one or 2 days next week...and I will post results


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Key to fishing spillways is getting on them as soon as the water is a fishable level after they released a bunch of water.


^^^This^^^
The biggest females know when this happens and move up from the Mohican River, usually at night. The smaller males are always there early. Jan-Feb has been best for us. PH that is, never been to CM. And don’t hesitate to give the snaggers the business. GL


----------

